# Audi Quattro Rally Video?



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

Quattro made Audi great.

Do you have any links of Rally footage?
I was watching Auto Motor und Sport on German TV one night and saw some Audi Rally footage from back in the 80s. Wow, it was awesome and I'm craving more.
Thanks


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi Quattro Rally Video? (Corradorennenprofi)*

If you have Kazaa, I'd use it. I'm frequently on and I have a ton of Audi videos shared http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Audi Quattro Rally Video? (Haiku Master)*

nope, I don't have it
it ain't free


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi Quattro Rally Video? (Corradorennenprofi)*

kazaa is totally free. whatchoo talkin bout willis? 
Check out http://www.nordicaudi.com and supposedly this site has some good stuff too http://carfreaks.b0nk.net/ I haven't been through it because I am out of hard drive space - 120 gb on the way to fix that


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi Quattro Rally Video? (Haiku Master)*

not anymore...go to oldversions.com ...or version i cant remember
its still used by everyone..but new users have to pay for it and its called "emule"


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Quattro Rally Video? (Corradorennenprofi)*

Get KazaaLite so you get the version without spyware and ads. Search for it on Google or any other search engine and you'll find it.
Also there's many videos here: http://www.kwapinski.net/audi/video.html. Many nice, many not so nice.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi Quattro Rally Video? (PerL)*

it wont work on google they have this big issue where it wont come up anymore..trust me i went thorugh this a few weeks ago.. and i had to get it from oldversions.com


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Quattro Rally Video? (glibobbo21)*

Try a different search engine then! Altavista, Alltheweb, Yahoo or whatever.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi Quattro Rally Video? (PerL)*

that too....doesnt work


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Quattro Rally Video? (glibobbo21)*

Well, I guess you're SOL then


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi Quattro Rally Video? (PerL)*

I used regular Kazaa (free with spyware, easy to find) to download Kazaa Lite (no spyware, enhanced functionailty). Then I uninstalled Kazaa and ran Adaware to get rid of the spyware/pop-up agents.


----------



## trev0006 (Dec 29, 2003)

no sound but fun
http://www.kteamtrivia.co.uk/M...1.wmv


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (trev0006)*

I don't have the right codecs to view it. What do I need to download.
Thanks


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*

the other link worked though, thanks.
I think the footage they showed on Auto Motor und Sport TV was also going up Pikes Peak or at least something similar.


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*

http://www.roehrl-walter.de/videos/
yeah actually I think it might have been the some of the same footage since the video they're trying to sell is made by none other than Auto Motor und Sport.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't beat the download with the German commentar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Philbert411 (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*

Damn. I'm looking for a similar video.. same footage (pikes peak) but it's got other pices of footage in it as well... the most memorable (and amazing)
the CGT I believe is just about to go around a 90 bend and downshifts and leaves four pawprints on the road, and a guy in the foreground puts his hands on his head like he doesnt believe what he just saw

I WANT THAT VIDEO
Can anyone find this or know where to find this video? 
Thanx


----------



## Freixeiro (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (Philbert411)*

i have that in the video "history of the quattro" it was on a tarmac rally,Monte carlo or corsica, dont know.Too fast to race is an awsome video too and has some ot that footage plus much more from other cars"R5,Lancia,Ferrari,Opel ect..."
i bougt them a few years ago in some store.Check in these places the may have it.
[URL]
[URL]http://www.dukevideo.com/home.htm
http://www.rallysportonline.co...t.php
http://www.kwapinski.net/audi/video.html http://www.car-videos.com/videos/
http://www.rallyalbum.hu/
http://www.rallyemerchandise.com/index.html
http://www.worldrallymerchandise.com/sitemap.html
http://www.specialstages.com/[/URL][/URL]
Sainz rules









_Modified by Freixeiro at 1:45 PM 1-31-2004_

_Modified by Freixeiro at 1:47 PM 1-31-2004_

_Modified by Freixeiro at 1:48 PM 1-31-2004_


_Modified by Freixeiro at 2:44 PM 2-14-2004_


----------

